# Crinone Gel - Side Effects Help please



## OnlyMe (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi, I hope its ok to ask here - I asked on the pregnancy board but haven't gotten any replies yet. I am 6w + 4d and am on a concoction of meds including Crinone.
The last time I used crinone it caused me to get up at night to use the toilet a LOT but this time its ridiculous - I'm up every 2 hours bursting to go. Do you think this will ease off or can I / should I switch to using it in the morning time instead - would that help?
Am like a walking zombie atm.
Thanks for any advice


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am not sure that it is the crinone causing the nocturia. Many people complain of getting up for a wee in the night when pregnant without any medication. The expanding uterus causes pressure on the bladder as it is deep in the pelvis at this stage.

I would say that you should ask for a check for a urine infection as these can cause miscarriage.

You can try changing the time you take your medicine, but this will need to be changed to the new time gradually.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks a million for the reply Hazel. I definately don't have an infection - I've had them loads in the past and its not like that at all - its that I'm absolutely bursting  literally every 2 hours and can 'go' properly. I know some of it could be down to pregnancy but I didn't think it could be that much - even at 9mths with DS I wasn't that bad. I think I will try switching the Crinone to morning time and see if it helps at all ... hopefully it will work just as well doing it then.
Thanks again


----------

